

Ask HN: why use tmux if iterm2 provides tabbed windows - jethrokuan

It's personally more intuitive to navigate tabs using iterm and tmux just makes the screen space so limited. If I don't do pair programming is it recommended to just use iterm?
======
readme
I like tmux because I can do everything without my hands leaving the keyboard.
I vaguely recall trying iterm2.

Also, tmux is much like GNU screen. I can run a remote tmux session on a
server, detach it, then ssh back in and get right back into that same session
later (tmux && C-b D then tmux attach)

~~~
jethrokuan
I guess that makes sense. Been trying to revamp my coding environment, and
decided to go with drbunsen's text triumvirate.

<http://www.drbunsen.org/text-triumvirate.html>

For now since I'm just working on a RoR app as a personal project, I don't
really have a server and tmux's capabilities are limited on my end. So I might
give tmux a go first and familiarise with it first, so i'd be more up to speed
when it's capabilities can come to play fully :D

Thanks (:

------
jasonz
tmux really shines for me when starting or switching between projects. I can
fire up a rails app with a single command and have all the tabs I like ready
to go. Check out prag prog's tmux book for a quick intro:
<http://pragprog.com/book/bhtmux/tmux>

Also, tmuxinator is a nice addition if you do start using tmux.
<https://github.com/aziz/tmuxinator>

~~~
jethrokuan
Wow tmuxinator seems like real time-saver. Thanks for the tip!

